# Overnight Potatoes for a Crowd



## jkath (Dec 28, 2004)

We have these every Thanksgiving, and they
are soooooo good! Making them the day before
saves a lot of time, and when you bake them,
you get the crispy tops - yum!

Overnight Potatoes

5 lb. russet potatoes
8 oz. cream cheese
1 pint sour cream
salt & pepper

Cook & mash potatoes. Add remaining ingredients.
Mash well. Turn into large deep casserole dish. 
Cover. Refrigerate overnight. 
Bake, covered, @ 350 about 35-45 minutes, 
until hot in the center.


----------

